# fuel



## polarisrzr (Mar 12, 2008)

its time to REVOLT 4.00 plus a gallon when will it end, 100 a gal, we buy the most so we should set the price not the ARABS. 29.cents when i was a kid in 60's and do you all remember the low price gas from Kuwait when we saved them, where did that go ?
 :question:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: fuel

I agree I got a 100 gal gas tank so at $4x100 =$400 per fill up   any way I try to save a little along during my off season to cover my gas bills, I also put in an separate account so as not to spend it.. Plus I drive a lot slower then I use to and that helps as well.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: fuel

Just cause we saved their...donkey, does not make US their freinds.
Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: fuel

We need to drill for oil in Alaska and off our Gulf state shores (Florida).  Ethanol is not the answer.  All we are doing is raising the price of all farm grown foods not to mention the trucking costs to deliver all our goods and produce.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: fuel

Drilling for oil wont do any good.   We have tons of oil now.  Its being sent to canada and saudi arabia and other countries to be converted to gas and than shipped and sold back to us.   We need more refineries to handle it but the US Legilature passed a law many years ago that outlawed any new refineries.   Partially cuz of crying liberals and enviromentalists who claimed the refineries were destroying our beauty and air quality.  Until someone and it will take a lot of someones get congress to change that we are not going anywhere soon.   We could stop importing it tomorrow and not worry about opec if we would get smart but it wont happen while I live I am sure.


----------



## polarisrzr (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: fuel

and im sure it wont happen fast


----------



## krautdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Re: fuel

I don't like ethanol either. If too many farmers switch from growing barley to growing corn for ethanol production, the price of barley will go up and that will result in the cost of beer going up, that makes me sad. Beer prices have already gone up because of the hop shortage but, I think I'm straying from original subject.

Cheers!


----------



## DARLING (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: fuel

If my truck would run on BEER, it would be cheaper then what gas is selling for.  $3.45 per gal for reg unleaded.
Darlin


----------



## utmtman (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: fuel

See if you can buy a military multi fueler, they run on anything that will burn.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: fuel

Traveled 325 miles today pulling the 5er and it only cost $131.  Whoopie!!!!! :bleh:


----------



## tallyo (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

I doubt us fussing about fuel costs will solve anything. What we need to do is find politicians that will stand up to the environmentalists so we can drill for our own oil and have nuclear power.
 Until that time even at $3.50 a gallon vs $2.50 the additional cost at 7.5 MPG over a 3000 mile trip is only $400.00. I know Only is a lot but when you relate it to the amount of dollars we have dumped into out RV's that's not much if you think about letting the RV sit and rot.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

right on tallyo, but I feel trying to find such politicians would be like trying to find a needle in the middle of the ocean. rare but it can be done. I read that we have more oil in Alaska and off shore than we would ever need. NOW If China can drill 50 miles off our coast why can't we. I feel we have to wrong group of politician running this country trying to please everyone and being so dang political correct. just call a apple and apple and let it be. STOP BEING A TREE HUGGER we can drill in out forest and not destroy our eco system. sure some trees will be lost but they can sawed up used some where else, so they aren't a total lost. sorry if I offended anyone  just got on one of my pet peed. JMHP


----------



## DARLING (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

WE have freinds whose son works on a platform & he said that it wil be a COLD DAY before the gov't wll allow any more refineries or platforms to be built.  It is ok for the rest of the world  but not for US. 

When trees & bugs have more rights than people do something is VERY wrong.  We are to be good stewards of what we have but we are not supposed to let these things rule us.  

We are supposed to LOVE people & use things,  Not  love things & use people.

Darlin


----------



## utmtman (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

We have and are drilling for our own oil.  Our problem is congress wont let us build a place to refine it.  I can show you any day of the week hundreds of wells capped in Utah and Colorado because we have no place to refine the oil to fuel.  I can also show you a pipe line from utah and colorado to Canada where oil is being piped to be refined into oil and than its being sold back to oil companies in the US.  Sad that we pay other countries to refine our oil.   I also have read many times over that oil is being shipped out of alaska as crude and sent to other countries like venezuela, sadia arabia, and other countries refined to fuels than sold back to the US.  Damn I can think of a hell of a lot of people that could use jobs refining that fuel in the US.  And I can think that if we processed our own we could sell it for a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: fuel

It really saddends me to read all of this info. that you guys are posting on this subject.  I am truely blown away at the high gas prices and the was our Govt. is handling this matter.  When I bought my first MH, 6yrs. ago the gas prices were $1.49 a gallon.  This was affordable, now they are rediculous!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: fuel

Considering inflation, fuel prices are not as ridiculous as they seem.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: fuel

Go away Tex.  It's funner to blame the Government.  SPECIFICALLY CONGRESS.  Anybody like the color green?


----------



## utmtman (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: fuel

Yea blame the government for listening to those bleeding heart liberals.   LOL  After all they are trying so hard to protect us from destruction.


----------



## hertig (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: fuel

I'm not sure the bleeding heart liberals are worried about 'us' being destroyed as much as they are worried about pygmy owls and jaguars being destroyed.  Furthermore, I suspect that reducing C02 production a few percent will have less impact on our destruction than will cutting down all the trees and paving over the ground...


----------



## gabby (Apr 19, 2008)

RE: fuel

The answer to high fuel prices is new technology and it's here!  It's called hydrogen fuel cells.  Go to YouTube and type in "Honda FCX Clarity" to see this four door sedan in action.  The driving range is 270 miles between refueling the four gallon water fuel cell tank.  It takes five minutes to recharge a car run on electricity.  It costs 60Â¢ a gallon to drive.  It will go from 0-60 mph in about 9 seconds.  It gets 68 mpg.  Best of all, zero C02 emissions.  Imagine a world with clean air.

Honda has a manufacturing plant in California and they're leasing these models in 3 counties only, due to building a refueling infrastructure first, before they can mass produce these cars at an affordable price and mass market the technology nationally.  

We've had this technology for many years, but the automotive industry that makes most of their money on "maintenance items and servicing gas and diesel powered vehicles" didn't want to lose that income.  Nor does the Oil industry want to lose their obscene profit so they have quietly lobbied Congress, bullied inventors to accept a buy out, or they suddenly died prematurely or disappeared.

There is a reason there are four lobbyists per member in congress,  who have basically bought all controlling interest of our mainstream media and our elections, so we hear only what they want us to hear.  They don't want us to know our planet is in trouble, so they convince us environmentalists are enemies or they're ill-informed alarmists.  They hire Public Relation firms to twist or manufacture the news and keep the general public in the dark.

In the meantime, we the people are paying through the nose to subsidize big business's special interests and obscene profit margins.  A new forum called "ChangeCongress.org" is a reliable source of information and education.  It is within our power to see that this new fuel technology arrives sooner, rather than 100 years from now by contacting our government officials and asking them to sign the pledge.  The pledge is that we the people will support a publicly funded election, instead of lobbyists buying special favors to reelect their preferred candidate.   

It seems counterproductive to me to convert current gas stations into hydrogen fuel celled stations, since there's a built-in conflict of interest between water and big oil.  It makes more sense to build these refueling stations in rest areas, maybe where water and electricity is already plumbed in.  Eventually, all of these hydrogen fueling stations will be in our garages, and can power and heat our homes too.

So there is no need for us burn food crops for biofuel, or to build more radioactive nuclear power plants, that are extremely hazardous to human welfare.  They have already added hydrogen fuel cell technology to the Canadian power grid.  They're also using it to power welding tanks in industrial appliances.  If we don't get on this new fuel bandwagon PDQ, we could find ourselves stuck with NO FUEL, if we rely on our addiction to oil and old technology.

This is not a contest between environmentalists caring more about insects and birds--than us--since our food supply depends on both to pollinate our crops and enrich the soil nutrients.

If it wasn't for all this suppressed good news rising up on YouTube, I was going to pass on buying a diesel pusher Class A motorhome altogether.  Men who love to tinker in the garage, across the planet, are already converting lawn mowers, boat engines, cars and pickup trucks to run on water fueled technology.  

This is the kind of technology that we should subsidize with our tax contributions, instead of spending it all on turning foreign neighbors into terrorists, war profiteering, cluster bombs and "corruption as usual" politics.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: fuel

Go Nuclear.  No problem.  The technology is there.  Ask all of our Allies.  We are the only numbskulls still screwing around.  I guess we just want to end up in last place instead of first.  We will soon know where we are heading (Nov 2008). :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: fuel

Heck why not go with air.   theres two companies in the world building cars that run on air.  Real cheap just got to an electrical outlet and plug in a air pump and fill your tanks.  Dang that was hard.   LOL


----------



## DARLING (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

Why is it that every one we have gone to "war" with, then after wards we give them BIG $$$$ ro rebuild their country, lifestyle, economy. education always come back to bite US in the ....wallet.    
Everyone's technology is so far ahead of ours that we end up buying from them.   Who is the smart one here? 

Small companies are taxed to right out of business but BIG  companies make hugh profits for their stockholders &  yet say they operate in the red.   Explain to my checkbook how that system works.    

Sorry if I offended.  Just Venting.

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

Now now Darlin...just wait til Nov and if you believe either of them, things will be better.  Gonna raise our taxes to give us cheaper gas.  gonna raise our taxes to give us better med insurance.  Gonana raise our taxes to.....And on and on and on.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

Sorry all about earlier posting.

I had just came back from filling with diesel @ $4.40 gal. & hearing all the crap on the radio about Earth Day & being GREEN made me a little crazy

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: fuel

Hey I'm green.  Sick green with paying for diesel.  It's all about the devalued dollar.  The world oil market is based on the dollar.  When our dollar is devalued it costs us more to buy the oil to refine into gas/diesel.  

Golly Gee (Marine Corps expletives) , I'm getting tired of Nebraska already and I have to go slow and stay long awaiting next month's payday.


----------

